# Playstation Vita Presentation Tomorrow



## GameWinner (Feb 18, 2013)

> Sony will be holding a Playstation Vita web presentation tomorrow in Japan.
> Hiroshi Kawano (SCEJ president) will be conducting the presentation.


Source
UStream
Official site

I can't wait for this. Finally, Sony might actually give the Vita the attention it needs.


PSVita price cut
New PSVita colour - Ice Silver
Phantasy Star Online 2 footage and the PSVita bundle
Soul Sacrifice footage and the PSVita bundle
Toukiden footage
Valhalla Knights 3 footage
The Legend Of Heroes: Trails In The Flash footage
Gundam Breaker footage
God Eater 2 footage and info on God Eater: Burst save transfer and the free UMD Passport program
Dragon's Crown footage
Final Fantasy X HD model test
Some interviews


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 18, 2013)

Vita slim!

Let's see what they got. Any ideas?


----------



## UltraHurricane (Feb 18, 2013)

hopefully a memory card price drop and more 3rd party games, but, sadly, I highly doubt it.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 18, 2013)

inb4 NinDirect clone herp derp and subsequent chaos

Hope it's not a price slash. Or a new model. Call me selfish if you must.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 18, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> inb4 NinDirect clone herp derp and subsequent chaos
> 
> Hope it's not a price slash. Or a new model. Call me selfish if you must.


 
It needs to be a price slash. Sony needs to triage the situation with the Vita.


----------



## UltraHurricane (Feb 18, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> It needs to be a price slash. Sony needs to triage the situation with the Vita.


 
considering the type of hardware the Vita has and the fact that the hardware is probably already being sold at a loss I don't think they can afford to cut the price of the system anytime soon, like I said before, they really need to price slash the memory cards if anything and that added cost on top of the handheld itself and its lack of support. Makes you begin to wonder if Sony even learned their lesson from the PSP


----------



## Gahars (Feb 18, 2013)

My prediction: Sony reveals that the Vita has an overflowing abundance of games, but they weren't on store shelves - they were in your heart the whole time. Hirishi Kawano then boards his ship, and after one tear-filled glance back, flies away to his home planet, never to return.

Won't you guys feel like chumps.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 18, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> inb4 NinDirect clone herp derp and subsequent chaos
> 
> Hope it's not a price slash. Or a new model. Call me selfish if you must.


 
Already been said in previous threads, so you're laet anyways.

A price slash would be great. I'd like a Vita, but it totally doesn't justify the price tag it's asking for. I'd only be playing games on it, so 250 is WAAAAY too much.

That or if they scrap the fucking memory cards all together and let you just use SD cards or something. Seriously, Memory Cards deserve to be banned.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 18, 2013)

Prediction: 2013 is the year of Kratos 8)


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 18, 2013)

The Vita is being back burnered to get software ready for the PS4 launch, at least that's my theory as to why we are seeing so few Vita games.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 18, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> The Vita is being back burnered to get software ready for the PS4 launch, at least that's my theory as to why we are seeing so few Vita games.


 
You don't think the lack of console sales had anything to do with it?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 18, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> It needs to be a price slash. Sony needs to triage the situation with the Vita.


 
A price cut won't help a system that lacks software to play on it. A price cut along with a model that has improved battery life, a price reduction on the memory cards and a large game list announcement are what the system needs right now.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 18, 2013)

Hm, I hope it's a price cut. I need a new vita to go with my new vita earrings >.>


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 18, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> You don't think the lack of console sales had anything to do with it?


 
That could be a factor as well... lol

Edit: But I mean Sony has some first party studio's left they haven't closed yet?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

So I came through the jungle of the painstakingly-prepared sarcastic comments about the Vitanic to say that it's currently 12:20 in Japan, so the presentation will start in 4 hours and 40 minutes, right?


----------



## UltraHurricane (Feb 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Already been said in previous threads, so you're laet anyways.
> 
> A price slash would be great. I'd like a Vita, but it totally doesn't justify the price tag it's asking for. I'd only be playing games on it, so 250 is WAAAAY too much.
> 
> That or if they scrap the fucking memory cards all together and let you just use SD cards or something. Seriously, Memory Cards deserve to be banned.


 
As much as I would love for Sony to drop the price of the Vita I don't think it's realistically possible, sure it's only $160 to manufacturer a Vita but that's not even covering the cost of Marketing, Packaging, Advertising, and R&D.
Still I agree, Sony should have never made ANOTHER overpriced memory card format but they're Sony and they've been hell-bent on promoting there proprietary formats since the days of Betamax lol


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

UltraHurricane said:


> As much as I would love for Sony to drop the price of the Vita I don't think it's realistically possible, sure it's only $160 to manufacturer a Vita but that's not even covering the cost of Marketing, Packaging, Advertising, and R&D.
> Still I agree, Sony should have never made ANOTHER overpriced memory card format but they're Sony and they've been hell-bent on promoting there proprietary formats since the days of Betamax lol


The technology behind the memory cards is not what causes their high price - the PSVita's hardware is pretty expensive and on-par with iPad's which sell for much, much more _(it's somewhere in-between of an iPad 3 and iPad 4 as far as I know) _and as such, Sony needed a perhaptial that will let them bounce back, a piece of hardware that's practically essential for gaming on the console, yet separate not to ramp up the unit's price - a memory card. It was their _"Get Out of Jail Free" _card.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 18, 2013)

UltraHurricane said:


> As much as I would love for Sony to drop the price of the Vita I don't think it's realistically possible, sure it's only $160 to manufacturer a Vita but that's not even covering the cost of Marketing, Packaging, Advertising, and R&D.
> Still I agree, Sony should have never made ANOTHER overpriced memory card format but they're Sony and they've been hell-bent on promoting there proprietary formats since the days of Betamax lol


 
If the 3DS is able to save data on the game cards, why can't the Vita?

Also, what marketing? What advertising? Game companies still advertise?! What the shit.

And besides, they could just pull a Nintendo. Sell the console at a loss, but make up for it with a game sale.


----------



## shadow theory (Feb 18, 2013)

I am a new vita owner (got a really good deal that got me off the fence) so I'm hoping for a lot of good news! I have been playing and loving Persona 4 Golden so far, so hopefully the news contains a lot of games that will come stateside.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> If the 3DS is able to save data on the game cards, why can't the Vita?


Select PSVita titles actually _do_ save to the game cart. It's entirely up to the developer and publisher which cartridge type they choose.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The technology behind the memory cards is not what causes their high price - the PSVita's hardware is pretty expensive and on-par with iPad's which sell for much, much more _(it's somewhere in-between of an iPad 3 and iPad 4 as far as I know) _and as such, Sony needed a perhaptial that will let them bounce back, a piece of hardware that's practically essential for gaming on the console, yet separate not to ramp up the unit's price - a memory card. It was their _"Get Out of Jail Free" _card.


 
How did that strategy end up playing out?


----------



## UltraHurricane (Feb 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The technology behind the memory cards is not what causes their high price - the PSVita's hardware is pretty expensive and on-par with iPad's which sell for much, much more _(it's somewhere in-between of an iPad 3 and iPad 4 as far as I know) _and as such, Sony needed a perhaptial that will let them bounce back, a piece of hardware that's practically essential for gaming on the console, yet separate not to ramp up the unit's price - a memory card. It was their _"Get Out of Jail Free" _card.


 
you know... I can kinda see the logic behind it, it's a shame people still think it's _"too expensive"_ considering the value of hardware there getting and how much power the Vita is capable of


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 18, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Hm, I hope its a price cut. I need a new vita to go with my new vita earrings >.>


Maybe they will drop it to $16 dollars and send them through the mail.


----------



## Devin (Feb 18, 2013)

Awesome can't wait. Looking for some good news.

The 30 Vita owners in the world unite!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> How did that strategy end up playing out?


Not too well... not too well.


UltraHurricane said:


> you know... I can kinda see the logic behind it, it's a shame people still think it's _"too expensive"_ considering the value of hardware there getting and how much power the Vita is capable of


In hindsight, they should've went the _"built-in storage with optional external storage"_ route. It wouldn't have to be _a lot_, just about enough to store your saves and a few basic applications just so the buyers wouldn't have to dish out for a memory card Day 1. There's the _"4GB argument"_ since those cards are super-cheap, but in this day and age the general consensus is that _"4GB isn't much"_ and this causes the end buyer to _"wait a little and withhold from buying for now"_ with the _"for now"_ meaning _"forever"_ in some cases. Shame.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 18, 2013)

Hopefully a redesign of the Vita with an internal storage option is coming.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 18, 2013)

Devin said:


> Awesome can't wait. Looking for some good news.
> 
> The 30 5 Vita owners in the world unite!


 
Fix'd.


----------



## Devin (Feb 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Fix'd.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 18, 2013)

UltraHurricane said:


> you know... I can kinda see the logic behind it, it's a shame people still think it's _"too expensive"_ considering the value of hardware there getting and how much power the Vita is capable of


 
I agree. There is value in the hardware that you are getting, just like how the PS3's initial price tag was a steal for BluRay players. It's just that there isn't any way to unlock that value for the Vita except with games.


----------



## UltraHurricane (Feb 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> And besides, they could just pull a Nintendo. Sell the console at a loss, but make up for it with a game sale.


 
but who is to say they aren't already selling it at a loss? remember it's $160 plus god knows how much money the company spend developing and promoting it, I think it's obvious it costs a ton to releases a new piece of video game hardware

the reason Nintendo was able to do it on the 3DS was because it was cheaper to manufacture (approximately $100); they were just a bit greedy and thought they could sell it at $250 only to realize they're not Apple and not that many people would buy it at that price and there Nintendo anyway, everyone knows they're gonna come out with new mario or zelda that will sell million of units

Sony on the other hand is not sure about the Vita... at all, they don't have as many popular games yet (they don't even have a console-selling monster hunter game yet either) or units for that matter to help make up those losses


----------



## ferofax (Feb 18, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> A price cut won't help a system that lacks software to play on it. A price cut along with a model that has improved battery life, a price reduction on the memory cards and a large game list announcement are what the system needs right now.


So you're basically saying inject more money into it but slash profit? You want Sony to pay more and expect less in return?

I don't think any business whatsoever will bite something as drastic as that. In fact, I'm pretty confident no business out there will do that unless their pressing concern is to keep afloat instead of actual profit.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Feb 18, 2013)

Let me know when basic launch features are available from Sony (eg, remote play?).


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 18, 2013)

They will make it completely open source, able to pirate games, emulators and all.
Price drop and free cloud stoarage and new model compatible with MicroSD and SD cards.
Also they will be hosting free downloads to all games on the Playstation Store and declare that Nintendo is better.
Then I MIGHT get one.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 18, 2013)

Meh, it just finished. Not that interesting.
Only things that piqued my interest is the 5000￥ price drop (expect $50 if/when they drop the price here), and that new gundam game that probably isn't getting localized. Almost everything they showed was JRPGs, although they talked about FFXHD Vita if anyone's interested in that.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 18, 2013)

Japan is getting a Vita price cut.

I just hope they will show some badass games

EDIT: Internet error. Screw it.

Nothing really that interests me sadly, but it's good that Vita is region free.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 18, 2013)

A new PSVita 3G + 32 GB memory for 24980¥ is an interesting deal. If they lower the price of the 32 GB memory at the same time, I'm all up for it.

Ice Silver color PSVita released at the same time with Phantasy Star Online 2.

Interesting times :3

Also FFX HD looks pretty good. Square Enix apparently wants to make a great HD remake of the game (most polished of all remakes according to SE Producer Shinji Hashimoto).


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 18, 2013)

Wait a second...

Is this that big announcement they were hyping up? I wanted some PS4 details


----------



## Qtis (Feb 18, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> Is this that big announcement they were hyping up? I wanted some PS4 details


No. That will be in two days (20th February). This was a Japanese PSVita event.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

It was certainly no Nintendo Direct, but they did show a few things:

PSVita price cut
New PSVita colour - Ice Silver
Phantasy Star Online 2 footage and the PSVita bundle
Soul Sacrifice footage and the PSVita bundle
Toukiden footage
Valhalla Knights 3 footage
The Legend Of Heroes: Trails In The Flash footage
Gundam Breaker footage
God Eater 2 footage and info on God Eater: Burst save transfer and the free UMD Passport program
Dragon's Crown footage
Final Fantasy X HD model test
Some interviews
Could've been worse, but I'm glad I saw a re-run - I'd probably be disappointed if I stayed up. That said, colour me suprised, a price cut that early was not something I expected.


----------



## ForteGospel (Feb 18, 2013)

it was expected a price cut... it's not that they are selling at a loss, it's that they are not even selling...

also many people have already said this, but its not that the vita is overpriced hardware wise, its that it's overpriced function wise...

the vita is not a tablet, it's not an ipad and making a comparison to one is retarded... it's like saying that pizza is not overpriced because hamburgers cost more

the vita is a handheld gaming console... so it's logical to compare it with other handheld gaming console, so yes... it shouldn't be priced like the 3ds as it has stronger hardware, but it shouldn't cost 100$ more for the wifi version, 150$ for the 3g version and this is without any memory card...


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 18, 2013)

Hmm.
Even though we didn't get anything new it still was a decent presentation.
The price cut, bundle, and the new color model will allow the Vita to pick up more sales in Japan at least.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> the vita is not a tablet, it's not an ipad and making a comparison to one is retarded... *it's like saying that pizza is not overpriced because hamburgers cost more.*


No, it's like saying that _since lolly pop prices are high, candy cane prices need to be appropriately high as well because they're also made of sugar_ - it's thinking otherwise that's ridiculous. You're getting hardware of comparable quality at half the price, so no, the price cut, as much as it was desired by gamers _(because we're cheap like that)_ was not something that was _expected_. Hardware has to sell for a price that will not cause damage to the company - they need to make a profit off it, be it in hardware or software sales.


----------



## ForteGospel (Feb 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> No, it's like saying that since lolly pop prices are high, candy cane prices need to be appropriately high as well because they're also made of sugar - it's thinking otherwise that's ridiculous. You're getting hardware of comparable quality at half the price, so no, the price cut, as much as it was desired by gamers _(because we're cheap like that)_ was not something that was _expected_. Hardware has to sell for a price that will not cause damage to the company - they need to make a profit off it, be it in hardware or software sales.


believe me the price cut won't damage the company, otherwise they would not do it. If you can't see it then you are too stubborn...

and if you are going to say that they are selling the console on a loss and making profit off the software, check that again... they don't have a library to support that and the best selling game on the psp was monster hunters and it sold less than 5m, and this time they don't even have that series...

also the sugar comparison is a good one, if the ipad and the vita had the same "ingredients" and shared the same purpose... oops


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> believe me the price cut won't damage the company, otherwise they would not do it. If you can't see it then you are too stubborn...


I'm not saying that it will damage the company - I'm saying that _it was unexpected_. If their engineers have the process perfected and they could lower production costs to allow for one, great - we're all happy.



> and if you are going to say that they are selling the console on a loss and making profit off the software, check that again... they don't have a library to support that and the best selling game on the psp was monster hunters and it sold less than 5m, and this time they don't even have that series...


I said nothing of the sort. What I said was that the only instance when selling hardware at a loss makes sense is when the licensing fees for games or income from services make up for the difference.



> also the sugar comparison is a good one, if the ipad and the vita had the same "ingredients" and shared the same purpose... oops


They actually do have similar ingredients. Vita's GPU is a beefed-up version of the one that's in the iPad 3 and its CPU is pretty common among current-generation _"smart" _devices - _the hardware is very much like a tablet's or a smartphone's_. As for the purpose, I'm going to say _"entertainment"_. _Blew your mind, eh?_


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 18, 2013)

I just realised that EBgames are selling the Vita with Little Big Planet for $250 when without the bundle it's $350.
Cause fuck logic.


----------



## ForteGospel (Feb 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> They actually do have similar ingredients. Vita's GPU is a beefed-up version of the one that's in the iPad 3 and its CPU is pretty common among current-generation _"smart" _devices - _the hardware is very much like a tablet's or a smartphone's_. As for the purpose, I'm going to say _"entertainment"_. _Blew your mind, eh?_


xDDDDDDDDD
you actually believe the vita and the ipad share the same purpose? or you just love to argue?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> xDDDDDDDDD
> you actually believe the vita and the ipad share the same purpose? or you just love to argue?


They don't share the exact same "purposes", they share _one characteristic "purpose" (or functionality) out of many others_. What you're thinking of is _focus_, where the PSVita is _gaming-oriented_ wheras the iPad is focused on _portable-computing_. The _focus_ is different however the hardware is very much the same. Going by your logic, if I stick a sticker on a BMW sports car saying that it's now a delivery car, I should sell it for less because it's been _"repurposed"_.

Neither _"purposes", _as you call them, nor the main focus are core factors when deciding on the price point - they're merely suggestions or guidelines. The core factors are the _manufacturing and distribution costs _because _selling your BMW delivery car with the guts of a sports car for the price of a cheap Fiat is stupid and you generally don't do that_.

To conclude, it's very much like buying 10 apples in a plastic bag or 10 apples in a paper bag - at the end of the day, you're paying for the contents of the bag and the price of the container is marginal. _Cue joke about paper bags being superior to plastic bags since they're better for the environment or the other way around - the superiority of plastic bags because they don't rip as often. _Going by your logic, most console owners should completely disregard Netflix on their devices and buy a device _specifically for Netflix_ because the _"purpose"_ of consoles is to play games, not to stream video.



FireGrey said:


> I just realised that EBgames are selling the Vita with Little Big Planet for $250 when without the bundle it's $350.
> Cause fuck logic.


To be fair, that's the "First Edition Bundle" - it comes with Little Deviants, a 3G/WiFi PSVita, a Limited Edition case and a 4GB Memory Card. I don't think it's even available for sale anymore - it was a pre-premiere thing. Is that the one you meant?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 18, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> I just realised that EBgames are selling the Vita with Little Big Planet for $250 when without the bundle it's $350.
> Cause fuck logic.


Yea seen that as well. That's EB for you. Then again, I think it's the same with Dick's and JB iirc. Even though I got mine 2nd hand and far lower than (Aussie) market price with crap games and memory card, I am starting to regret it a little. *sigh*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 18, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> I just realised that EBgames are selling the Vita with Little Big Planet for $250 when without the bundle it's $350.
> Cause fuck logic.


 
Well isn't the point of a bundle to make it a better deal? I see the logic in bundling them.

Unless my mind is blanking on something.

As for the presentation, it's Japan so quite a bit of it won't carry over or really matter. We're already getting Soul Sacrifice, FFX HD, Dragon's Crown, and probably Valhalla Knights 3 (if people even care about Valhalla Knights).

I guess the most interesting thing is the price cut which could be a sign of things to come.

Also thanks Foxi for the list on page 2, I'm going to add that to the OP.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well isn't the point of a bundle to make it a better deal? I see the logic in bundling them.
> 
> Unless my mind is blanking on something.


$250 for a PSVita with a game versus $350 for a PSVita with _(what he thought was) _no game was the _"something"_. 


> Also thanks Foxi for the list on page 2, I'm going to add that to the OP.


You're welcome. There was also some talk about promoting Torne - a Japan-only DVR system which can stream to the PSVita as long as you have a PS3. That, and the PSVita's will come with a 7-day trial of PSPlus after the price cut with Uncharted: Golden Abyss, Ridge Racer and four other titles to download throughout February... but that's Japan-only info, so yeah.


----------



## Dr Eggman (Feb 18, 2013)

To everyone saying the Vita almost equals an iPad 3:
Yes and no. 

Yes: 
The custom designed Apple A5X is about equal to the Vita SoC in terms of architecture and GPU (both use an ARM9 MPCore , with a PowerVR SGX543MP4 GPU). The clock speed is somewhat different but the SoC's are essentially the same. 

NO: most importantly because of these reasons:
-The iPad 3 has 1GB Ram, Vita: 512mb
-Vita has 0.3 mp cameras front and back, iPad 3; 5MP back, 0.3mp front
-Materials are different and different manufacturing (vita is plastic overall, iPad 3 is aluminum and glass)

Most importantly - the display, the most expensive component in these electronics-
-iPad 3- 10 point multitouch at 9.7 inches, 2048x1536 resolution 
Vita is 5inch touch at 960x544. 

So, it's not fair to compare the two, especially price wise. 

Sauces:
Processors
Vita Specs
iPad 3 specs
iPad 3 BOM
PS Vita BOM


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> $250 for a PSVita with a game versus $350 for a PSVita with _(what he thought was) _no game was the _"something"_.


 
Sorry I thought he was referring to the combined price of LBP and a Vita was $350 when in a bundle it's $250. Because most bundles are cheaper than the system and game separately. The AC:L bundle is $250 total while separately it's like $250+$40+$20 so $310.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

Dr Eggman said:


> NO: most importantly because of these reasons:
> -The iPad 3 has 1GB Ram, Vita: 512mb* //The PSVita has 128MB VRAM, the iPad 3 has none because it shares memory between the system and the GPU AFAIK Again, this is for the sake of gaming - the system requires memory working on a fast bus and this is where VRAM excels in comparison to standard RAM. It has to be as fast as possible, even if at a sacrifice of total capacity.*


Other then that, what you said is pretty accurate. I wasn't saying that the PSVita should cost as much as an iPad - obviously the two devices are very different and the PSVita, being the smaller one is naturally cheaper. What I said was that the PSVita wasn't overpriced and cutting its price wasn't really _"expected"_ yet - the iPad comparison was merely used for the sake of showing hardware similarities which cause its _"high price"_. The differences you mentioned are the reasons why it doesn't cost "_599 dorars!". _


Guild McCommunist said:


> Sorry I thought he was referring to the combined price of LBP and a Vita was $350 when in a bundle it's $250. Because most bundles are cheaper than the system and game separately. The AC:L bundle is $250 total while separately it's like $250+$40+$20 so $310.


Indeed, it's usually a steal if you actually plan on buying the bundled game.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 18, 2013)

Dr Eggman said:


> To everyone saying the Vita almost equals an iPad 3:
> Yes and no.
> 
> Yes:
> ...


Not to burst your bubble, but Foxi was talking about the overall purpose of the iPad and the Vita and their share of some of the same hardware, not the look and the cameras. What Foxi was saying was the Vita and the iPad share a _similar purpose:_ to _entertain_. He's not saying the Vita=iPad 3, he's not an idiot. Most of the time. Sometimes. Sort of.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> He's not saying the Vita=iPad 3, he's not an idiot. Most of the time. Sometimes. Sort of.


I love you too, Tom. Sometimes. Maybe?


----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> What I said was that the PSVita wasn't overpriced and cutting its price wasn't really _"expected"_ yet


Fine, it wasn't overpriced - it just cost too much. I think you're the only one here who didn't expect the price cut, really.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 18, 2013)

So... Am I reading the news right? They dropped the price of *both* the 3G and WiFi versions to $215 USD? That makes no sense. Why wouldn't you buy the 3G version then, even if you never used the 3G?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

Veho said:


> *Fine, it wasn't overpriced - it just cost too much.* I think you're the only one here who didn't expect the price cut, really.


That's a more elegant way to put it, I think. I merely didn't expect it because there's not a whole lot of leeway for Sony to slash the price. 



IBNobody said:


> So... Am I reading the news right? They dropped the price of *both* the 3G and WiFi versions to $215 USD? That makes no sense. Why wouldn't you buy the 3G version then, even if you never used the 3G?


No reason. But to be fair, the 3G alone was no good reason as to why the 3G/WiFi model was so much more expensive - GSM modules are pretty cheap these day. I personally own the 3G version and I don't regret the purchase - whenever I'm on the go and need to go online, 3G functionality actually does come in handy, especially since my model isn't SIM Locked.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 18, 2013)

hahaha...Sony doing a price drop on a device so early in it's life....

if they have a tail..its between their legs.

for Japan.

not USA. Since they expect us "westerners" to pay full price still...

dig your hole more sony. keep digging.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> hahaha...Sony doing a price drop on a device so early in it's life.... if they have a tail..its between their legs.


*> Sony slashes the price of the PSVita from $250 (WiFi) / $299 (3G/WiFi) to aprox. $215 for both versions after a year - tail between their legs.*
*> Nintendo slashes the price of the 3DS from $250 to $150 after a few months - righteous and smart move.*

Sounds legit.



stanleyopar2000 said:


> for Japan. not USA. Since they expect us "westerners" to pay full price still... dig your hole more sony. keep digging.


*> Watches a Japanese Stream intended for Japanese viewers.*
*> Is upset that the U.S price was not slashed.*

Sounds legit redux.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 18, 2013)

Well the Vita isn't an overpriced system, it's just overpriced in comparison. I remember hype of the system (remember the good ol' NGP?) had people saying it would be overpriced, another "five hundred ninety nine dollars" debacle. This was back when the 3DS was announced at $250. No one really had an issue with it (hell I didn't) and when the Vita was announced at that price (well $250 or $300), it was pretty shocking. I mean it was priced exactly the same as its competitors but sporting much better hardware and a wealth of features.

Then the 3DS price dropped substantially. The Vita didn't, so now it alone was standing at a $250 tag. If I'm an average consumer whose indifferent towards Sony and Nintendo in terms of libraries or what not, I see that I can either grab a 3DS and roughly two brand new top-of-the-line priced games for the same price as one Vita. That's a pretty significant deal.

The Vita is a neat system. Even its haters acknowledge that it's powerful, its games look really damn good, and it does have some really cool features. I think $250 is a reasonable price for all that but to an average consumer, it's a lot more than the competition. And I'd be lying if I said Sony has been flubbing with software as well. Not that I think the system has no games, it just needs to have a higher frequency of them.

Sony already alluded to a price drop before, they said there wasn't gonna be one last year but said that there was a possibility for next year (now this current year).

But on the topic, hopefully the price cut and a push of Japanese-oriented software will make the system do better although it won't help a lot overseas. I'm waiting more for their E3 or some other presentation for more western software. People seem to think the handheld market only matters in Japan but popular western titles like God of War, GTA, etc sold quite a few units. Ubisoft even said that Assassin's Creed: Liberation pushed 600,000 units (which may not seem like a lot compared to the several millions selling games of today but considered the limited install base and that the franchise has much more western appeal than Japanese, it's pretty significant).

Personally, I'd like to see Sony push a new inFamous, God of War, get some deal for a GTA V spin off (such as San Andreas Stories), plus bring some of the newer franchises (like a The Last of Us spin off) over.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *> Sony slashes the price of PSVita from $250 to aprox. $215 - tail between their legs.*
> *> Nintendo slashes the price of the 3DS from $250 to $150 - righteous and smart move.*
> 
> Sounds legit.
> ...


 
never said Nintendo's handheld wasn't overpriced in the beginning (because it was)

just saying Sony has always prided itself on high price points and rarely budging...so if they are doing this...they must be hurting in the Vita department

PS: the vita needs more higher and more known IP's

like Infamous..or GTA or GOW (like what Guild said) the library is still lacking and pretty pathetic.

the 3DS is finally getting more higher notch franchies (more mario games and Luigi's Mansion)..now it's time for the Vita to step it up.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 18, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> just saying Sony has always prided itself on high price points and rarely budging...so if they are doing this...they must be hurting in the Vita department


 
Uh no. There was no "pride" in a $600 price tag that got mocked. And then cut to a $300 price tag in a remodel.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> never said Nintendo's handheld wasn't overpriced in the beginning (because it was).


Alright. You are forgiven.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 18, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> never said Nintendo's handheld wasn't overpriced in the beginning (because it was)
> 
> just saying Sony has always prided itself on high price points and rarely budging...so if they are doing this...they must be hurting in the Vita department
> 
> ...


 
Wouldn't really consider Luigi's Mansion a "killer app that everyone wanted" but I digress.

I think it's main issue was using that shit dev known as Nihilistic. We'd be singing a completely different tune on games if Resistance: Burning Skies and Blops Declassified were made by a good dev. I mean those were two major, big name titles that Sony was banking on that just flopped because of shotty work. I guess you can blame Activision for choosing Nihilistic (especially after the mediocre Burning Skies reviews) but I thought Sony published it and were pretty large in pushing the game through commercials and presentations.

Considering pretty much all of Sony's first parties during the PSP era were at least solid (Resistance: Retribution, two God of Wars, Killzone: Liberation, Daxter, Ratchet and Clank, etc), it was pretty surprising to see one of their first parties be so crap, especially so early. And while most of their other titles are solid, I think crossbuy is a bit of a shot in the foot. I think it's a great idea and it's really great for the consumer but for the company it really diminishes sales on a new system. I get that they're trying to get people to buy the system first, not the games, but there's plenty of people who just don't see a need for a system that's playing the same games as the one they own.

I do have high hopes for Killzone: Merc though. Looks pretty solid.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 18, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wouldn't really consider Luigi's Mansion a "killer app that everyone wanted" but I digress.
> 
> I think it's main issue was using that shit dev known as Nihilistic. We'd be singing a completely different tune on games if Resistance: Burning Skies and Blops Declassified were made by a good dev. I mean those were two major, big name titles that Sony was banking on that just flopped because of shotty work. I guess you can blame Activision for choosing Nihilistic (especially after the mediocre Burning Skies reviews) but I thought Sony published it and were pretty large in pushing the game through commercials and presentations.
> 
> ...


 

oh wow yes I completely agree..Blops Declassified could have been a major selling opportunity......if it was actually a good game.

Killzone does look promising I will say that...with all the power the Vita has. it's about time a game to come around and use that power and have good gameplay as well

even though the PSP had many ports..I do agree that its software llibrary was exremely stable. More stable than the Vita right now. It will be nice when the Vita eventually has games like what it's predecessor, the PSP had *cough*newsyphonfiltergame* cough*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 18, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> oh wow yes I completely agree..Blops Declassified could have been a major selling opportunity......if it was actually a good game.
> 
> Killzone does look promising I will say that...with all the power the Vita has. it's about time a game to come around and use that power and have good gameplay as well
> 
> even though the PSP had many ports..I do agree that its software llibrary was exremely stable. More stable than the Vita right now. It will be nice when the Vita eventually has games like what it's predecessor, the PSP had *cough*newsyphonfiltergame* cough*


 
Well I really don't have an issue with ports as long as they're good. Like right now one of my favorite Vita games is Mortal Kombat. Despite the graphics it's an excellent port. Runs at a solid framerate (considering that the game is amazingly animated I would take that over better models), has all the content of the Komplete Kollection plus an additional challenge tower and some Vita-specific features.

I never saw the PSP as having many ports really. It had some remakes and stuff but I'm remembering it mostly for its original titles. All those Sony games, Dissidia, stuff like that.

Hell I'm currently thinking of UMvC3 for my Vita and I already own the Xbox 360 version. I'll also probably buy Mortal Kombat Komplete Kollection as well.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 18, 2013)

"Memory card price cut"?


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Feb 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The Legend Of Heroes: Trails In The Flash footage


I started to read this and got really excited because I thought it was going to say The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky Second Chapter and then I got to the "Flash" and I was like wut


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

Bobbyloujo said:


> I started to read this and got really excited because I thought it was going to say The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky Second Chapter and then I got to the "Flash" and I was like wut


The stories of those games are somewhat connected, so there.  It's not the Trails in the Sky Second Chapter, but hey, it's a Legend of Heroes game.



> _"The Legend of Heroes: Trails in Flash is said by Falcom to have the largest story in the series. When making a plot outline the amount of story in the game is equivalent to four light novels. The story takes place Erebonian Empire before other games in the series. Falcom is keeping the specific time period as a secret for now. Remember the great invasion of the Erebonian Empire referenced in The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky? Players will see that war unfold in The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Flash."_ ~Siliconera


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Feb 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The stories of those games are somewhat connected, so there.  It's not the Trails in the Sky Second Chapter, but hey, it's a Legend of Heroes game.


Ohh sounds pretty good actually. This may give me a reason to buy a Vita. Did they say if it was going to be localized?


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Feb 18, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> inb4 NinDirect clone herp derp and subsequent chaos
> 
> Hope it's not a price slash. Or a new model. Call me selfish if you must.


 
I just want Sony to explain what the f*** that mystery slot next to the volume buttons is......


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

Bobbyloujo said:


> Ohh sounds pretty good actually. This may give me a reason to buy a Vita. Did they say if it was going to be localized?


Seeing how long it took to have Trails in the Sky localized, you'll have to wait another 6 years. 

Seriously though, no plans have been announced. Everything depends on whether XSEED finds it profitable or not, plus it's a huge undertaking since apparently the story is _"bigger than ever"_. I guess we'll see.



SuzieJoeBob said:


> I just want Sony to explain what the f*** that mystery slot next to the volume buttons is......


I actually want to know that too - I looked through the manual and it's just not mentioned anywhere...  Probably it's just an _"accessory port"_ for future use, much like the PSP's _"serial port"_.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 18, 2013)

It's really sony catching up to reality lol the Japanese retailers have it lower than that currently with discounts etc and it's not selling at all. No games, no sales.

The west doesn't need a pricecut, retailers are doing that themselves and it's not selling. I grabbed mine for about £120 odd.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 18, 2013)

heartgold said:


> It's really sony catching up to reality lol the Japanese retailers have it lower than that currently with discounts etc and it's not selling at all. No games, no sales.
> 
> The west doesn't need a pricecut, retailers are doing that themselves and it's not selling. I grabbed mine for about £120 odd.


 
I think it needs a price cut. I'm only going to be using it for games, and the closest store near me that sells them are Wal-Mart and EB Games, and they don't do promotions or anything.

It needs a price cut for me to be interested. But in order for me to buy it, it also needs games. And the only game I would consider buying for it is Virtues Last Reward. But I have that on the 3DS anyways. Like I said, I don't think the price is justified at all. 250 is a ripoff. If it was 170-199 then I might bite.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

heartgold said:


> I grabbed mine for about £120 odd.


Pre-owned?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 18, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> oh wow yes I completely agree..Blops Declassified could have been a major selling opportunity......if it was actually a good game.
> 
> Killzone does look promising I will say that...with all the power the Vita has. it's about time a game to come around and use that power and have good gameplay as well
> 
> even though the PSP had many ports..I do agree that its software llibrary was exremely stable. More stable than the Vita right now. It will be nice when the Vita eventually has games like what it's predecessor, the PSP had *cough*newsyphonfiltergame* cough*


 
It's Activision though, are you really at all surprised that Black Ops Declassified was an extremely large pile of steaming hot turd? Activision tends to not care much about portable games, as their previous efforts have shown over the years and they always get the absolute worst development teams to make the portable versions of games. I don't think Activision has made a good portable game for any platform since the GBA days.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Pre-owned?


Depends actually. The target I work at hadn't moved a Vita in months, so we had some built up in the back. We ended up sticking em on sale for 189.99 and if you bought one, we offered a 25$ Target Giftcard.
I actually sold a couple that day, and I gotta say I almost got one myself (but I was waiting for my ebay vita >.>)
Now those people come in and check out our Vita section more often.
Vita truly isn't a bad system at all, and I want one really bad, but it's as Guild said, I just Can't justify that kinda money at the moment. I don't have the money too blow D:


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Depends actually. The target I work at hadn't moved a Vita in months, so we had some built up in the back. We ended up sticking em on sale for 189.99 and if you bought one, we offered a 25$ Target Giftcard.


Sorry, I read that "120" as dollars rather than pounds for some reason. It checks out, nevermind.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Pre-owned?


Brand new retail stock with  two free big games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Brand new retail stock with two free big games.


See reply above. My mind blanked out the "pound" sign and replaced it with a dollar one for whatever reason.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 18, 2013)

This being a Japanese announcement for a price drop is good news. 

In Europe and the US the Vita is fairing better (still not "winning") but in Japan the 3DS is usually selling about 10-1 or better of the Vita. Software side of things is also just as crazy with last weeks numbers the 3DS had the top 5 spots in the sales charts all to its self. (Nintendo systems accounted for over 95% of the software sold for game systems that week.) 

Sony could not let that keep happening, this was required... Now to see if the cut was deep enough.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 18, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> This being a Japanese announcement for a price drop is good news.
> 
> In Europe and the US the Vita is fairing better (still not "winning") but in Japan the 3DS is usually selling about 10-1 or better of the Vita. Software side of things is also just as crazy with last weeks numbers the 3DS had the top 5 spots in the sales charts all to its self. (Nintendo systems accounted for over 95% of the software sold for game systems that week.)
> 
> Sony could not let that keep happening, this was required... Now to see if the cut was deep enough.


Nope. It's not doing any better than Japan, even worse. In the USA it sold 35K in a 5 week January Month. Says alot.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 18, 2013)

A price-drop isn't nearly enough to fix the Vita's problems. It needs games, goddamnit.

With the 3DS, it wasn't just the price-drop that made it propel to handheld success. It was the combination of the price-drop and the triple duo of Monster Hunter Tri G x Super Mario 3D Land x Mario Kart 7.

To be brutally honest, I think it's too late to save the Vita. While I would love to be proved wrong, I'm not going to remain pointlessly optimistic about the system's fate when all the signs say otherwise.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

soulx said:


> To be brutally honest, I think it's too late to save the Vita. While I would love to be proved wrong, I'm not going to remain pointlessly optimistic about the system's fate when all the signs say otherwise.


Pessimistic much? Think back to the early days of the PS3 - it was a trainwreck too. Let's face it, the PSVita is an expensive piece of hardware and that scared off a lot of early adopters. Now that the price will drop all across the board, perhaps more systems will sell and if more systems will sell, the developers will have a reason to develop for the PSVita. I'm going to stay optimistic, especially since knowing Sony, they won't just _"drop"_ the system even if it kills them - they'll keep it on life support as long as it takes.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 18, 2013)

I wonder if Nintendo will respond with its own price cut? Maybe drop the 3DS down some?

Edit:



Foxi4 said:


> Pessimistic much? Think back to the early days of the PS3 - it was a trainwreck too. Let's face it, the PSVita is an expensive piece of hardware and that scared off a lot of early adopters. Now that the price will drop all across the board, perhaps more systems will sell and if more systems will sell, the developers will have a reason to develop for the PSVita. I'm going to stay optimistic, especially since knowing Sony, they won't just _"drop"_ the system even if it kills them - they'll keep it on life support as long as it takes.


Compared the launch of the Vita the PS3's launch was a roaring success, I agree that most likely Sony will keep trying for years to come though. Part of me can't help but wonder if that will hurt the PS4's launch? Keeping a loved one on life support is expensive....


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hope the price-drop gets out of Japan, I may get one after I get a 3DS. And I really hope it doesn't "die" console-like portable FIFA is great and I don't want to wait another console generation for it.


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 18, 2013)

needz moar games so people give a bwuk.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm expecting the Vita's sales to be crap until there's a price cut in the major regions, where it'll blossom and bloom like the PS3 did.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Pessimistic much? Think back to the early days of the PS3 - it was a trainwreck too. Let's face it, the PSVita is an expensive piece of hardware and that scared off a lot of early adopters. Now that the price will drop all across the board, perhaps more systems will sell and if more systems will sell, the developers will have a reason to develop for the PSVita. I'm going to stay optimistic, especially since knowing Sony, they won't just _"drop"_ the system even if it kills them.


The PS3 had Final Fantasy XIII, Metal Gear Solid 4 and a couple other exclusives coming. The Vita has...Killzone and a couple ports? The situation was nowhere near as dire.

The 3DS is pretty much the handheld platform of choice for third-parties in Japan. There's no reason for publishers to support the Vita when you can develop for a much more successful platform. If I had to guess, this price-drop will just spark a minor increase in sales for a month or so and then it's back to the same ~10k a week.

Sony isn't going to simply discontinue the system it (bad PR) but they're sure as hell going to slowly abandon it if it continues on this rate and put their full support for the PS3. Believing that the Vita will do better despite nothing pointing to the fact is delusional.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Pessimistic much? Think back to the early days of the PS3 - it was a trainwreck too. Let's face it, the PSVita is an expensive piece of hardware and that scared off a lot of early adopters. Now that the price will drop all across the board, perhaps more systems will sell and if more systems will sell, the developers will have a reason to develop for the PSVita. I'm going to stay optimistic, especially since knowing Sony, they won't just _"drop"_ the system even if it kills them - they'll keep it on life support as long as it takes.


I'm sure PS3 had games coming up or in development that fans knew.

Like the the 3DS, a year in advance or since E3 2010 when the 3DS was announced we knew Mario Kart 7, Mario 3D Land, Kid Icarus, Kingdom Heats, Zelda Ocarina Of Time 3D, Star Fox 3D, Resident revelations, Animal crossing, Metal gear solid snake eater and Monster Hunter tri 3G were coming etc. System sellers that would eventually give the little handheld a boost.

With the Vita, there are no games that would significantly boost the sales of the hardware to respectful levels. I don't see any big games or a vast list of appealing games the 3DS had when it was first announced to a year on as the Vita is at right now.

It needs game that attract a wider audience. It basically needs more games, a lot more. 3DS is getting alot of 3rd party Japanese treatment. Neither handheld is getting good western support, it's been pretty poor.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 19, 2013)

Sony. Where's muh Ambassador Program for derping being a loyal supporter derp


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 19, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> Sony. Where's muh Ambassador Program for derping being a loyal supporter derp


If by _"Ambassador Program"_ you mean a fancy title and _a few old games that everybody and their dog already played_ which I can either play on consoles _I already own_ or _downLOLd_ then thanks, I can live without it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> If by _"Ambassador Program"_ you mean a fancy title and _a few old games that everybody and their dog already played_ which I can either play on consoles _I already own_ or _downLOLd_ then thanks, I can live without it.


Obviously Sony should release some SNES games on the Vita, that oughta get some sales in


----------



## koimayeul (Feb 22, 2013)

Final Fantasy X HD, Legend of Heroes and Soul Sacrifice will probably get my money. Work your ass on software, SONY.. Already lost exclusives like Monster Hunter and Dragon Quest is hurting you too bad!


----------

